# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  از چه ساعتی میشه کارت ورود به جلسه سراسری رو از سایت سنجش گرفت؟؟؟

## پرستو مهرمنش

سلام دوستان

به یکی از دوستانم قول دادم براش کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون سراسری رو بگیرم. حالا نمی دونم بگیم از روی استرسه یا بیماری روانی، ایشون و خانواده ش فکر می کنن صدور کارت دست من هست. از ساعت 6 صبح با من هم تماس گرفتن و هم پیام دادن که پس این کارت ورود به جلسه ما چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگر می دونید چه ساعتی رو سایت می ذارن بهم بگید که به این ها یه جوابی بدم. اصلا روانی کردن من رو. 

بخدا که رتبه 1 کنکور هم الان پیگیر کارتش نیست.

پ ن : همون دوستی که تازه 2 درس نهایی پیش رو افتاده

----------


## RealMohsen

كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ گروههاي‌ آزمايشي‌ علوم‌ رياضي‌ و فني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، علوم انساني‌، هنر و زبانهاي خارجي‌ به همراه برگ راهنماي شركت در آزمون از  بعد از ظهر روز يكشنبه مورخ 3/4/1397 لغايت روز چهارشنبه مورخ 6/4/97 براي مشاهده و پرينت در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور قرار خواهد گرفت

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ گروههاي‌ آزمايشي‌ علوم‌ رياضي‌ و فني‌، علوم‌ تجربي‌، علوم انساني‌، هنر و زبانهاي خارجي‌ به همراه برگ راهنماي شركت در آزمون از  بعد از ظهر روز يكشنبه مورخ 3/4/1397 لغايت روز چهارشنبه مورخ 6/4/97 براي مشاهده و پرينت در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور قرار خواهد گرفت


این بعد از ظهر منظورشون معمولا از چه ساعتی میشه؟

----------


## RealMohsen

> این بعد از ظهر منظورشون معمولا از چه ساعتی میشه؟


کارای سنجش معمولا 14 هست ... 
بازم معلوم نیست . 

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

من بهشون گفتم و دعوتشون کردم ساعت 7 عصر بیان براشون بگیرم. ولی خیلی عجله دارن. میخوان به محض صدور کارت بگیرن. می گم که یا روانی هستن یا استرس زیادی.

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> کارای سنجش معمولا 14 هست ... 
> بازم معلوم نیست . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


ممنونم

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*احتمالا از ساعت 16*

----------


## morteza20

خدا موقع اعلام نتایج بهتر رحم کنه
سنجش مشخص نیس کاراش شاید بعد از ظهر بیاد شایدم شب

----------


## AmirAria

کارای سنجش هیچ وقت تو تایمی که میگن انجام نمیشه 
برای اینکه سرور سایت شلوغ نشه 
قبل ظهر میاد احتمال ۹۰ درصد !

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*برای من اس ام اومده نوشته عصر!!!*

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام دوستان
> 
> به یکی از دوستانم قول دادم براش کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون سراسری رو بگیرم. حالا نمی دونم بگیم از روی استرسه یا بیماری روانی، ایشون و خانواده ش فکر می کنن صدور کارت دست من هست. از ساعت 6 صبح با من هم تماس گرفتن و هم پیام دادن که پس این کارت ورود به جلسه ما چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگر می دونید چه ساعتی رو سایت می ذارن بهم بگید که به این ها یه جوابی بدم. اصلا روانی کردن من رو. 
> 
> بخدا که رتبه 1 کنکور هم الان پیگیر کارتش نیست.
> 
> پ ن : همون دوستی که تازه 2 درس نهایی پیش رو افتاده


برا ما ك مدرسه گفت بياين بگيرين يكشنبه 
پ ن: حالا دارم ميرم ولي مونده اومده يا نه

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> برا ما ك مدرسه گفت بياين بگيرين يكشنبه 
> پ ن: حالا دارم ميرم ولي مونده اومده يا نه


هنوز نیومده می تونین از سایت سازمان سنجش چک کنین

----------


## metikd7820

ببخشید باید کدوم بخش سایت رفت؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> ببخشید باید کدوم بخش سایت رفت؟


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
وقتی بیاد تو این صفحه قرار می گیره

----------


## Seyed Chester

> هنوز نیومده می تونین از سایت سازمان سنجش چک کنین


اگر بزاريم فردا بگيريم مشكلي پيش مياد؟
بابت قوانين انجمن نميتونم تشكر كنم بعدش پس الان ميگم ممنون از جوابتون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

من باهاشون تماس گرفتم گفتن قبل از ساعت 12 ظهر می ذاریم تو سایت.

ولی در سایت پرسیدم گفتن عصر 18 به بعد.

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> اگر بزاريم فردا بگيريم مشكلي پيش مياد؟
> بابت قوانين انجمن نميتونم تشكر كنم بعدش پس الان ميگم ممنون از جوابتون


نه مشکلی نیست تا چهارشنبه می تونین بگیرین
اما توصیه می کنم زودتر بگیرین تا اگه مشکلی درکارت بود بتونین زودتر رفعش کنین

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> من باهاشون تماس گرفتم گفتن قبل از ساعت 12 ظهر می ذاریم تو سایت.
> 
> ولی در سایت پرسیدم گفتن عصر 18 به بعد.


*مثل ثبت نام قطعا از ساعت 16 میشه , تو اس ام اسی که هم زدن نوشتن عصر معلوم نیست عصر ساعت 16 باشه 17 باشه یا ...*

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> *مثل ثبت نام قطعا از ساعت 16 میشه , تو اس ام اسی که هم زدن نوشتن عصر معلوم نیست عصر ساعت 16 باشه 17 باشه یا ...*


امیدوارم زودتر بدن. به خدا دوستم و خانواده ش دیوونه م کردم. بعد یجوری طلبکارن انگار من باید کارت رو صادر کنم. 

حالا کاری نداریم من براشون ثبت نام کردم و الانم کارت بیاد 3 تا کنکور شرکت کرده و از کارت هر کدوم 4 تا خواسته که من پرینت بگیرم. ولی دیگه این لحن و ..... غیرقابل تحمله.

جامعه یه جوری شده به کسی نمیشه کمک کرد. جنبه نیست. مردم روح و روان درستی ندارن.

بابا بچه شما درس نهایی رو که کاملا سوالاش استاندارده و تازه لو رفته هم بوده افتاده. فکر می کنید واقعا برای کنکور شانسی هم داره؟؟؟

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

> امیدوارم زودتر بدن. به خدا دوستم و خانواده ش دیوونه م کردم. بعد یجوری طلبکارن انگار من باید کارت رو صادر کنم. 
> 
> حالا کاری نداریم من براشون ثبت نام کردم و الانم کارت بیاد 3 تا کنکور شرکت کرده و از کارت هر کدوم 4 تا خواسته که من پرینت بگیرم. ولی دیگه این لحن و ..... غیرقابل تحمله.
> 
> جامعه یه جوری شده به کسی نمیشه کمک کرد. جنبه نیست. مردم روح و روان درستی ندارن.
> 
> بابا بچه شما درس نهایی رو که کاملا سوالاش استاندارده و تازه لو رفته هم بوده افتاده. فکر می کنید واقعا برای کنکور شانسی هم داره؟؟؟


خدا بهت صبر بده

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> خدا بهت صبر بده


ببین اصلا نمی فهمن. من نمی دونم چی بگم. هر 15 دقیقه می پرسه اگر تلگرام رو جواب ندم فوری تماس تلفنی.

همین الان ساعت 11 شد. دوباره پیام داد. براشون پاسخ سازمان سنجش رو اسنپ شات کردم. می گم برید سایت سنجش خودتون چک کنید. اصلا نمی فهمن.

از طرفی نمی خوام برخورد تند یا توهین آمیزی داشته باشم. بالاخره دوست باید گیرد دست دوست. حالا الان شاید واقعا پریشان حال هستن.

----------


## sepehrganji

> ببین اصلا نمی فهمن. من نمی دونم چی بگم. هر 15 دقیقه می پرسه اگر تلگرام رو جواب ندم فوری تماس تلفنی.
> 
> همین الان ساعت 11 شد. دوباره پیام داد. براشون پاسخ سازمان سنجش رو اسنپ شات کردم. می گم برید سایت سنجش خودتون چک کنید. اصلا نمی فهمن.
> 
> از طرفی نمی خوام برخورد تند یا توهین آمیزی داشته باشم. بالاخره دوست باید گیرد دست دوست. حالا الان شاید واقعا پریشان حال هستن.


اصلا درک نمیکنم این رفتارو :Yahoo (77): 
بگید ساعت 10 شب میاد ولمون کنید!

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

> ببین اصلا نمی فهمن. من نمی دونم چی بگم. هر 15 دقیقه می پرسه اگر تلگرام رو جواب ندم فوری تماس تلفنی.
> 
> همین الان ساعت 11 شد. دوباره پیام داد. براشون پاسخ سازمان سنجش رو اسنپ شات کردم. می گم برید سایت سنجش خودتون چک کنید. اصلا نمی فهمن.
> 
> از طرفی نمی خوام برخورد تند یا توهین آمیزی داشته باشم. بالاخره دوست باید گیرد دست دوست. حالا الان شاید واقعا پریشان حال هستن.


بهش بگو کنکور پنجشنبه و جمعه است 
و امروز ساعت 7 عصر پرینتش آغاز میشه
حتی اگه نشه ها بازم فردا فرصت هست !
خب شاید فکر میکنه امروز تنها فرصت پرینت کردنه!

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> بهش بگو کنکور پنجشنبه و جمعه است 
> و امروز ساعت 7 عصر پرینتش آغاز میشه
> حتی اگه نشه ها بازم فردا فرصت هست !
> خب شاید فکر میکنه امروز تنها فرصت پرینت کردنه!


همه این توضیحات رو نه یک بار بلکه چندین بار گفتم. می دونن که امروز تنها روز صدور کارت نیست و تا آخر 4 شنبه وقت هست. تلویزیون هم که کانال 6 خیلی خوب مدام داره زیرنویس و اطلاعیه می ده. اصلا بهشون هم گفتم شما ساعت 8 شب بیاید که هم شام مهمون ما باشید هم کارت حاضره. ولی نمی فهمن.

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> اصلا درک نمیکنم این رفتارو
> بگید ساعت 10 شب میاد ولمون کنید!


ول کن نیستن. مثل ربات. الان 11:15 دقیقه هست دوباره پرسیده.

----------


## amir 1378

اومد

----------


## amir.hzF

مگه امتحان ساعت 8 شروع نمیشد !؟ پس 7 و نیم واسه چیه ؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

فقط کارتو بگیریم دیگه؟چیز تایید کردنی که نداره عایا؟هیچی یادم نیست سال 95 چیکار کردم

----------


## JOEY_DEX

کارت رو باید رنگی پرینت کنیم یا سیاه سفید؟

----------


## Matrix M

اومد

----------


## king of konkur

> کارت رو باید رنگی پرینت کنیم یا سیاه سفید؟


هرجور دلت میخواد. هیچ فرقی نداره. زیاد ک توجه نمیکنن اصن. همین ک اسمت رو کارت باشه و با شناسنامت تطبیقش بدن اوکیه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اوه مای گاد کارت هارو گذاشتن , استرس رفت بالا !*

----------


## Sami_S

> مگه امتحان ساعت 8 شروع نمیشد !؟ پس 7 و نیم واسه چیه ؟؟


ساعت 8 شروع میشه ولی قبلش نظر خواهی و اینجور چیزا دارن

----------


## pardis1

> ساعت 8 شروع میشه ولی قبلش نظر خواهی و اینجور چیزا دارن



نظر خواهی رو پر نکنیم مشکل پیش میاد

----------


## V_buqs

> امیدوارم زودتر بدن. به خدا دوستم و خانواده ش دیوونه م کردم. بعد یجوری طلبکارن انگار من باید کارت رو صادر کنم. 
> 
> حالا کاری نداریم من براشون ثبت نام کردم و الانم کارت بیاد 3 تا کنکور شرکت کرده و از کارت هر کدوم 4 تا خواسته که من پرینت بگیرم. ولی دیگه این لحن و ..... غیرقابل تحمله.
> 
> جامعه یه جوری شده به کسی نمیشه کمک کرد. جنبه نیست. مردم روح و روان درستی ندارن.
> 
> بابا بچه شما درس نهایی رو که کاملا سوالاش استاندارده و تازه لو رفته هم بوده افتاده. فکر می کنید واقعا برای کنکور شانسی هم داره؟؟؟




سلام. فکر کردن مثلا از ساعت 3 میدن تا ساعت 5 تو این دو ساعت فرصت داری بگیری.
از بابت اینکه از هر کدوم چند تا پرینت خواستن گفتن حالا دستمون باشه که اگه خراب شد زاپاس داشته باشیم  :Yahoo (4):  
امتحان نهایی منم افتادم بهم برخورد  :Yahoo (21):  به کل تک آوران بر خورد 
ولی خب همه گفتن و همه هم میدونن تک بیاری نهایی مهم نیس کنکور خوب بشه مهمه  :Yahoo (1):  
#نه_به_تمسخر_تک_آوران  :Yahoo (76): 
#تک_آوران_همیشه_در_صحنه

----------


## Amir2017

> فقط کارتو بگیریم دیگه؟چیز تایید کردنی که نداره عایا؟هیچی یادم نیست سال 95 چیکار کردم


نه . برای تایید نمرات پیش باید هفته آینده اقدام کنید

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*آغا نمرات سوم دبیرستان من تو دیپکد آموزش و پرورش یه چیز دیگس , اینجا یه چیز دیگه . الان چه خاکی تو سرم کنم؟*

----------


## Sonnet

> نظر خواهی رو پر نکنیم مشکل پیش میاد


فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد, ولی در هرصورت باید ۷ونیم روی نیمکتتون نشسته باشین. خوبم هست. آدم فرصت داره یه کم ری آرامش خودش کار کنه.

----------


## amin1441

> نظر خواهی رو پر نکنیم مشکل پیش میاد


نظرسنجی رو تو قسمت شماره داوطلبی عمودی پر کنید و ستون به ستون نه سطر به سطر چون یجوریه که اکثرا گیج میشن!

----------


## AmirAria

خب طبق چیزی که گفتم قبل ظهر گذاشتن تا سنجش امسال هم سنت شکنی نکرده باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Matrix M

> مگه امتحان ساعت 8 شروع نمیشد !؟ پس 7 و نیم واسه چیه ؟؟


پیدا کردن جا و تلاوت قرآن و پر کردن نظر سنجی و شنیدن نکات و ...
البته قبل از ساعت 7 باید تو حوزه باشید.

----------


## alirezahpr

دوستان سهمیه 5 درصدی بودم توی کارتم زده مناطق 
دلیلی داره؟؟

فقط یکی از فرزندان ایثارگران میتونه استفاده کنه یا همه فرزندان میتونن؟؟
کسی اطلاعی داره؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> *آغا نمرات سوم دبیرستان من تو دیپکد آموزش و پرورش یه چیز دیگس , اینجا یه چیز دیگه . الان چه خاکی تو سرم کنم؟*


برا من کلا نمرات رو نمیاره میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد برا مشاهده به دیپ کد برین :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Hnie

الان میشه گرفتا

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> دوستان سهمیه 5 درصدی بودم توی کارتم زده مناطق 
> دلیلی داره؟؟
> 
> فقط یکی از فرزندان ایثارگران میتونه استفاده کنه یا همه فرزندان میتونن؟؟
> کسی اطلاعی داره؟


*نه همشون میتونن استفاده کنن , شاید سهمیه شما از ارگان ذی ربط تایید نشده . حتما راهنمای شرکت رو بخونید و حل نشد حتما حتما به نماینده مستقر در باجه رفع نقص مراجعه کنید*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*از خونمون تا حوزه 10دقیقه راهه

*

----------


## V_buqs

> *از خونمون تا حوزه 10دقیقه راهه
> 
> *


واس ما 40 دیقه البته با دربست و مستقیم و بدون توقف  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (13):

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> *از خونمون تا حوزه 10دقیقه راهه
> 
> *


مال من 5دیقس
صرفا جهت رو کم کنی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_کارت رو میشه الان گرفت_

----------


## yasser0411

دوستان زود تر از خونه خارج شین روز کنکور(شیوه بلاغی استفاده کردم :Yahoo (76): 
چون ترافیک خیلی سنگینی نزدیک حوزه وجود خواهد داشت

----------


## arya200

من کادر نمراتو که میزنم میگه یافت نشد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## phzed

> *از خونمون تا حوزه 10دقیقه راهه
> 
> *


حاجی واسه ما ده دقیقه هم نیست ....دقیق 500متر بغل خونمونه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## pardis1

نمره هایی که میگین کجاست 

چرا من نمیبینم

----------


## metikd7820

اقا ببخیشد الان این همه چیش برای من اوکی و درست بود
باید فقط یه پرینت بگیرم؟

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

> اقا ببخیشد الان این همه چیش برای من اوکی و درست بود
> باید فقط یه پرینت بگیرم؟


نه نه
قبلش باید نیت کنید و بعدش استخاره و بعدش پرینت :///
حاجی اینم سواله اخه 
اره دیگه پرینت کن!
پ.ن:دقیقا رو به روی خونمون تو دانشگاه کنکور میدم چیزی حدود 300 یا 400 متر اون ور تر :///

----------


## metikd7820

> نه نه
> قبلش باید نیت کنید و بعدش استخاره و بعدش پرینت :///
> حاجی اینم سواله اخه 
> اره دیگه پرینت کن!
> پ.ن:دقیقا رو به روی خونمون تو دانشگاه کنکور میدم چیزی حدود 300 یا 400 متر اون ور تر :///


 :Yahoo (21):  باو اخه قبلا یه جا باید تایییدی چیزی می زدی
خشک و خالی نمیشه ک

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*نمرات دبیرستان رو از این قسمت ببینید

*

----------


## Amin6

> دوستان سهمیه 5 درصدی بودم توی کارتم زده مناطق 
> دلیلی داره؟؟
> 
> فقط یکی از فرزندان ایثارگران میتونه استفاده کنه یا همه فرزندان میتونن؟؟
> کسی اطلاعی داره؟


از سوی ارگان تایید نشدید

----------


## Amin6

حوزه من افتاده اونور تهرون
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## arya200

داداش من اینو میزنم مینوسیه یافت نشد از سایت اموزش و پرورش ببینید @mohammad_tezar

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

> باو اخه قبلا یه جا باید تایییدی چیزی می زدی
> خشک و خالی نمیشه ک


والا تایید و اینا نداره
همونطوری خشک و خالی هم میشه   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin6

موقع کنکور خواهرم پایین کارتش سفید بود
برد چک نویس کرد اما الان نیست

----------


## Karo1999

سلام دوستان با آرزوی موفقیت سرشار برای کنکور 97 باید ذکر کنم کارت ورود به جلسه 97 برای پرینت و چک کردن در سایت زیر قرار گرقت لطفا هر چه سریعتر و تا قبل از تاریخ 6 تیر مراجعه کنید.
http://*******/BnCJR

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> داداش من اینو میزنم مینوسیه یافت نشد از سایت اموزش و پرورش ببینید @mohammad_tezar


برا منم و سه تا از دوستام هم همینجوره

----------


## Karo1999

توزيع كارت به صورت اينترنتي انجام ميشود و داوطلبان بايد از روز يكشنبه مورخ 3 / 4 / 97 لغايت روز چهارشنبه مورخ 6 / 4 / 97 با مراجعه به سايت اينترنتي
اين سازمان به نشاني www.sanjesh.org براي دريافت پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون خود اقدام نمايند و چنانچه در اطلاعات مندرج در كارت
شركت در آزمون، مغايرتي مشاهده نمودند بر اساس توضيحات مندرج در ذيل كارت شركت در آزمون اقدام نمايند و همچنين براي حضور در جلسه آزمون
بايد كارت شركت در جلسه آزمون، كارت ملي يا شناسنامه عكسدار همراه داشته باشند، در غير اينصورت از ورود داوطلبان بدون مدارك فوق در جلسه
آزمون جلوگيري ميگردد، آدرس حوزه امتحاني داوطلبان گروههاي آزمايشي مختلف بر روي كارت ورودي هر داوطلب درج گرديده است و داوطلبان لازم
است چنانچه در چند گروه آزمايشي متقاضي شركت در آزمون ميباشند، كارت ورودي را در هر گروه آزمايشي پرينت گرفته و نسبت به شناسايي حوزه
امتحاني خود در هر گروه آزمايشي اقدام نمايند. داوطلبان بايد زودتر از وقت مقرر مندرج در جدول شماره يك اين راهنما و قبل از بسته شدن درهاي ورودي
در محل حوزه امتحاني خود حاضر باشند.

----------


## arya200

> برا منم و سه تا از دوستام هم همینجوره


چیکار کنیم حالا

----------


## Karo1999

> *نمرات دبیرستان رو از این قسمت ببینید
> 
> *
> فایل پیوست 80200


منم اینو میاره باید چی کار کنم یه درس نهایی رو غیبت کردم افتاد شهریور بقیه 20 گرفتم یکی راهنمایی کنه چه کاری باید انجام بدم درست شه؟!

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> منم اینو میاره باید چی کار کنم یه درس نهایی رو غیبت کردم افتاد شهریور بقیه 20 گرفتم یکی راهنمایی کنه چه کاری باید انجام بدم درست شه؟!


*پیش دانشگاهی تا 97.06.31 فرصت هست تا تایید کنیم پرسیدم
*

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> چیکار کنیم حالا


هیچی دیگه
طبیعیه ایشالا :Yahoo (22):

----------


## metikd7820

مدرسه هم باید مهر کنه یا نیازی نیست؟

----------


## Seyed Chester

اقا اقا الان باس مهر وانگشت وامضا بزنم یا سر جلسه؟ رو کارتو باس امضا کنم

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> اقا اقا الان باس مهر وانگشت وامضا بزنم یا سر جلسه؟ رو کارتو باس امضا کنم


توتوضیحات نوشته بود سرجلسه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*کارت ملی یا شناسنامه یادتون نره*

----------


## samara

کارت اومده  هنوز هیچی نخوندم:/

----------


## phzed

> واسه کارت گرفتن یاسرجلسه کنکوریاهردوتا


واسه ورود به مکان امتحان

----------


## erfan5510

یه سوال، اینا کارتو باید کامل ببریم یا همون قسمت بالاش کافیه، منظورم بالای اون قیچی؟؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> یه سوال، اینا کارتو باید کامل ببریم یا همون قسمت بالاش کافیه، منظورم بالای اون قیچی؟؟


بالای محل برش کافیه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

بچه ها کد سوابق پیش همون شماره 9 رقمیه اصلیه اما تو کارت شماره کارت ملی زده مثل پارسال..باید تصحیح کنمش؟ چون تو فرم اولیه کد درست زده اما تو کارت شماره ملیمه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دوستان یه سوال 
حتما باید چاپ رنگی بگیریم ؟ 
اگه سیاه و سفید باشه روز کنکور قبول نمیکنند؟_

----------


## sepehrganji

> _دوستان یه سوال 
> حتما باید چاپ رنگی بگیریم ؟ 
> اگه سیاه و سفید باشه روز کنکور قبول نمیکنند؟_


هیچ فرقی نداره

----------


## FatemehYP

از من رو هم نمراتم رو نمیاره میزنه یافت نشد

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_باید حتما امضا و اثر انگشت بزنیم؟_

----------


## arya200

> از من رو هم نمراتم رو نمیاره میزنه یافت نشد


پیگیری کنین اینو به منم خبر بدین :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> _باید حتما امضا و اثر انگشت بزنیم؟_


خب بابا بزن دییه. چرا %%%% باازی در میارید؟ فردا همین خودت نزنی میای تاپیک میزنی ای جماعت امضا و اثر انگشت یادم رفت بدبخت شدم . تا روز اعلام نتایج استرس میگری.  اه. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## arya200

> خب بابا بزن دییه. چرا %%%% باازی در میارید؟ فردا همین خودت نزنی میای تاپیک میزنی ای جماعت امضا و اثر انگشت یادم رفت بدبخت شدم . تا روز اعلام نتایج استرس میگری.  اه.



الان یا سر جلسه؟؟؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_الان_

----------


## Hnie

> مال من 5دیقس
> صرفا جهت رو کم کنی


ماتو حوزه زندگی میکنیم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hnie

> الان یا سر جلسه؟؟؟


سرجلسه باید بزنی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_تو کارت نوشته شروع آزمون ۷ ونیم
ولی یه جایی نوشته باید قبل ۷ بری اونجا چون راس ساعت ۷ درها رو میبندن و دیگه اجازه ورود نمیدن 
درسته؟_

----------


## Sonnet

> _تو کارت نوشته شروع آزمون ۷ ونیم
> ولی یه جایی نوشته باید قبل ۷ بری اونجا چون راس ساعت ۷ درها رو میبندن و دیگه اجازه ورود نمیدن 
> درسته؟_


بستگی به حوزه داره, خیلی وقتا تخلف میکنن و درو نمیبندن و تا نزدیک ۸ هم راه میدن. خیلی جاها هم میبندن. ولی اصولش اینه که ۷ اونجا باشی, وسایلو تحویل بدی, بگردنت, بری ضندلیتو از روی شمارت پیدا کنی, و ۷ونیم که شروع "فرآیند" آزمونه ( نه خود آزمون), نشسته باشی روی صندلیت.

----------

